# New Guy



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

My name's Clay, and I've been boarding for about 4 years now, just joined the board, dunno why it took me so long

I have a Nitro Magnum 165, Rome SDS 390s, and Burton Motos.

I live in Cincinnati, OH for much of the year seeing as I go to school there as a Design student. It sucks during the winter, as Ohio isn't really the best place for boarding. 

Just thought I'd say hey!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice to meet you, Clay. A lot of us were the same way. Mostly just to shoot the shit during the summer months with like- minded people.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

welcome. this place is the best place to find information
and un-biased reviewss. you'll love this place.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Shrek said:


> My name's Clay,


are you serious?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> are you serious?


yup it is.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> are you serious?


paolo, quit scaring the noobs away.

dont worry about him shrek, he's a dick to everyone, he's from london!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

now that's not very nice is it?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Ahaha.

Welcome to the forum Clay, you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

T.J. said:


> paolo, quit scaring the noobs away.
> 
> dont worry about him shrek, he's a dick to everyone, he's from london!


haha, my ex-girlfriend was from London


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

london, canada or limeylandia?

and why 'ex-'... come on spill the beans! tis obligatory for noobs to share all secrets!

you shagged her mum dintcha!?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Shrek said:


> haha, my ex-girlfriend was from London



exactly why she's yer ex!
I kid, i kid.

now! as paolo said, you must tell why the "ex" status.
was it her mum or sister?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

haha, she was a music major and I'm a design major, we go to school about 4 hours away from each other, basically we never got to see each other, we're still really good friends though.

and She was from London, England, well sorta, she lived there for a while, Air Force kid


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

^^and to you.

uh oh!!! a 'junior member' with an 'admin' badge.

looks like this town has a new sheriff!

i knew no good was gonna come from swelling our member numbers!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> ^^and to you.
> 
> uh oh!!! a 'junior member' with an 'admin' badge.
> 
> ...


I noticed that too. Kinda scary, but welcome!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! You guys crack me up. Trueblue is our new forum admin, mananger, slave master, whatever you want to call him. He should be able to spend more time responding to your ideas for the site. Not that you guys ever want to change, or add anything...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

_*"Hey! where the white wimmin at?"*_


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

its the _monty python gene_!

comedy comes to destract from our silly walks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> its the _monty python gene_!
> 
> comedy comes to destract from our silly walks!


nie! nie! Quest for the Holy Grail is amazing


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

*"tis but a scratch!"*


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

how do all topics eventually get turned in to monthy python or anchorman?


not that i'm complaining of course.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

T.J. said:


> how do all topics eventually get turned in to monthy python or anchorman?
> 
> 
> not that i'm complaining of course.


Haha! "Where did you get the Trident from???"


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Haha! "Where did you get the Trident from???"


I DONT KNOW!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

That is a scene from Anchorman that will live on!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

genuine LOL

_- Yeah, there were horses, and a man on fire, and I killed a guy with a trident. 
- Brick, I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You should find yourself a safehouse or a relative close by. Lay low for a while, because you're probably wanted for murder. _


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> genuine LOL
> 
> _- Yeah, there were horses, and a man on fire, and I killed a guy with a trident.
> - Brick, I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You should find yourself a safehouse or a relative close by. Lay low for a while, because you're probably wanted for murder. _


Awesome, lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I love lamp!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

_loud noises_


----------

